# 10"table saw blade speed?



## blindpig (Jun 22, 2011)

Hey,Ya'all,
It's been a while since I've checked out the forum(mostly 'puter troubles).
I did a really dumb thing and am in need of some help,I'd like to know what RPM a 10" table saw blade runs. The reason(and here comes the dumb part) I'm asking is I totally burned up the motor on my Ryobi saw and am thinking of replacing it by removing the guts from the old motor and using a V belt and pullys, hang another motor under the old shell.Don't know how fast it origionaly ran so can't figure out the motor speed/pully diameters.
The obvious repair would be to buy a Ryobi replacement motor but beside being really high priced it wouldn't be as much fun as what I'm trying to do LOL!
Would appreciate any and all advice....
Don


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

Your owners manual should have the blade speed in rpm in the specification section. If you don't have the manual anymore you can search the web for it or post the model no. and we can try to help.

GCG


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Is this it?
Portable Table Saw from Ryobi | The Home Depot - Model RTS20


----------



## 57759 (Apr 8, 2011)

blindpig said:


> Hey,Ya'all,
> It's been a while since I've checked out the forum(mostly 'puter troubles).
> I did a really dumb thing and am in need of some help,I'd like to know what RPM a 10" table saw blade runs. The reason(and here comes the dumb part) I'm asking is I totally burned up the motor on my Ryobi saw and am thinking of replacing it by removing the guts from the old motor and using a V belt and pullys, hang another motor under the old shell.Don't know how fast it origionaly ran so can't figure out the motor speed/pully diameters.
> The obvious repair would be to buy a Ryobi replacement motor but beside being really high priced it wouldn't be as much fun as what I'm trying to do LOL!
> ...


!0" carbide blades most often have 5,500 listed as their maximum RPM. 

Motor RPM x drive diameter divided by driven diameter will get you arbor speed. Three percent belt slippage isn't factored in with that formula.


----------



## blindpig (Jun 22, 2011)

GulfcoastGuy,
I don't have manual but good idea about looking on web.Thanks.
Danin Van,
Thanks for input. My saw is a Bt3000 (kind'a old).
Sandbur Ranch,
Thanks for the formula.
Really appreciate the quick come back,thanks all.....
Don


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

blindpig said:


> Hey,Ya'all,
> It's been a while since I've checked out the forum(mostly 'puter troubles).
> I did a really dumb thing and am in need of some help,I'd like to know what RPM a 10" table saw blade runs. The reason(and here comes the dumb part) I'm asking is I totally burned up the motor on my Ryobi saw and am thinking of replacing it by removing the guts from the old motor and using a V belt and pullys, hang another motor under the old shell.Don't know how fast it origionaly ran so can't figure out the motor speed/pully diameters.
> The obvious repair would be to buy a Ryobi replacement motor but beside being really high priced it wouldn't be as much fun as what I'm trying to do LOL!
> ...


Output speed = 4800 rpm


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

3500 to whatever the blade says is max speed would work. I did the same thing you are suggesting with a router that calved on me. The result is in my uploads. It worked pretty good in my trial.


----------



## 57759 (Apr 8, 2011)

Since this venture is something similar to what I might attempt I've been thinking about the motor you may hang under there to drive the arbor. 

The original motor was probably designed to operate in the dusty environment so just any V belt open fan cooled motor may struggle in those conditions. In that case I might attempt a rear mounted motor similar to back in the Good Old Days. I recently rear mounted one that was real simple and a hinge plate mount wasn't necessary for belt tension. That may or may not work for you at all. Just a thought since you were open for suggestions.


----------



## pretender74 (May 27, 2011)

How about stopping by a box store the info should be on their contractor saws?


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I have seen the RPM shown on the plate on a goodly number of motors I have looked at.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Don; getting back to your original question "Don't know how fast it origionaly ran ", when you looked up the replacement motor, didn't it have the specs? Personally, I'd nail that down before I went to far with the redesign. Just sayin'...


----------



## blindpig (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks you've been very helpful and I found the speed in an online owners manual (4800RPM). Liked the idea about hanging the motor out the back but unfortunately the blade raising and tilting mechanism requires the motor moving with it so I'll probably hang it directly under the old motor shell and have to install some sort of dust shield. I've already removed the field and am going to cut off the body of the armature so I can use the origional drive belts and bearings in the origional motor shell to keep the bearing alignment. A V-belt pully will be attached to the armature shaft with the belt being driven by a second V-belt pully on the new motor below. Not certain right now about horsepower necessary because of the pully arangement needed to bring up a 1725 RPM moter to near 4500 Rpm blade speed on the 10" blade.
Again,thanks....
Don


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

blindpig said:


> Thanks you've been very helpful and I found the speed in an online owners manual (4800RPM). Liked the idea about hanging the motor out the back but unfortunately the blade raising and tilting mechanism requires the motor moving with it so I'll probably hang it directly under the old motor shell and have to install some sort of dust shield. I've already removed the field and am going to cut off the body of the armature so I can use the origional drive belts and bearings in the origional motor shell to keep the bearing alignment. A V-belt pully will be attached to the armature shaft with the belt being driven by a second V-belt pully on the new motor below. Not certain right now about horsepower necessary because of the pully arangement needed to bring up a 1725 RPM moter to near 4500 Rpm blade speed on the 10" blade.
> Again,thanks....
> Don


You know that that motor is still available right? It originally used a Ryobi 13 Amp motor, which they replaced with a 15 Amp motor assembly and it usually runs new about $350. The armature says $135, but I think you already have to have a 15 amp
motor to be able to use it. (Not sure about it dimensionally)

Jeeze. You could put a down payment on a really good new saw for that much! How much was that saw when it was new? But if you did some fabrication for a mount to put on the front of a motor... you could put the shaft through and mount it the same as the original and use the original drive pulley for the belt. That would be cheaper and less work than building a mount to piggyback with other pulleys. 

I guess that all depends "how" handy you are with fabrication. The front of the old motor would make a good guide to model after. But something to think about... By the cost of a "new" motor (unless the price is a steal), cost of materials for a mount, time to fab it, adjut it and get it right (labor)... I know that I've always liked the table on that saw and you might have some sentimental attachment to it, but... You might come ahead picking up a used saw. I can usually pick up a good used contractor table saw for $75 to $100. 

Just a few more options for you.

EDIT-- Tool Parts Direct has the replacement motor for $314... And
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ryobi-10-Ta...69911&pid=100011&prg=1005&rk=5&#ht_517wt_1397


----------



## blindpig (Jun 22, 2011)

Good suggestions Mike....
The saw was $349.oo when I bought it a long time ago(it seems) and as I'm retired on a fixed income,not about to spent $350.00 or more for a new motor. Like you said I like the way the table and all works(I should say worked,LOL!).The output shaft on the origional motor has an interesting left hand thread,very small tube type pully for the Ryobi's two flat/ribbed drive belts screwed on it. I don't have the machines/knowledge to addapt another motor shaft to the "tube pully"so figured on using old motor and shaft as a jack shaft allowing another motor pully drive set up.
A really interesting and frustrating thing is I've an old Ace hardware 10" cutoff saw circa 1990 that has the exact motor that was on the Ryobi but it has a worm gear cut into the output shaft. Believe me I've studied long and hard on adapting that motor and sacraficing the old cutoff saw(It actually matches down to the mounting bolt holes.GO FIGURE!).Even considered welding the end of the old Ryobi shaft on to the Ace motor but with all the aluminum and plastic surrounding it,gave up on that one...
Now the jack shaft idea seems most workable to me.
Of course the easier approach is to pick up a "garage sale special"but not as much fun,
still may be the answer though,we'll see.....
Don


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

What about a coupling to put the shafts together? The one on the old armature is toast anyways right?

I just know that my old shop saw works like that... The motor has the arbor in the front of the motor housing, with a belt connecting the armature shaft and arbor. The motor front mount connects to a yoke that goes between the trunions. The tilt is the yoke tilting. The blade depth/height is the front mount turning in the yoke, where the center is the armature and when it turns, it raises the arbor.

So the BT3000 is just a little different in how it raises, but other than that... Yes, mine would be easier to mount a different motor.

Yours, If you didn't do it as above... Would have to take the armature shaft and make it Static- In that if you took the front mount of the motor with it's arbor, the armature and made it shorter, supported by bearings and add a pulley... Then you could make a mount/frame to connect to that front mount and be able to hang your other motor below it. The thing to look for is that You have enough clearance for that at 45 degrees. It may have to go lower than the saw's base, into the stand.

And if it has to go that far, then it could just as easily go out the back. It would be the same kind of framework hanging below, as out the back, just a little further. 

Heck, there's a lot of ways you could go. But I still think replicating the same setup with another motor would be the cleanest. Adding something below or behind, that extends off the original mount adds mass and weight when you tilt... Not that we use the tilt on a TS that much anyways. LOL


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

this might be a big project, but if you have more time than money, iy might be something to kick around ...

Homemade Table Saw 1


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Chris Curl said:


> this might be a big project, but if you have more time than money, iy might be something to kick around ...
> 
> Homemade Table Saw 1


John Hiez's. Good saw plan. Mathius showcases it on woodgears.ca. John made it from parts from a Makita.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

MAFoElffen said:


> John Hiez's. Good saw plan. Mathius showcases it on woodgears.ca. John made it from parts from a Makita.


I sent him a question: what model Makita did he start with?


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

I've always wondered that too. It doesn't say in any of the articles.


----------



## blindpig (Jun 22, 2011)

Pretty neat Homemade saw. Think I'm still on track to addapt a new motor to my Roybi,just need to locate the replacement motor,been watching Craigslist localy for an inexpensive unit.
Thanks again for all the suggestions and please keep them comming.I'll report on progress if and when it happens....
Don


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I've got a 2HP 220v hot tub motor lying around that I 'd like to either get rid of or find a use for. (The pump portion froze and split...my bad.)


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

rwl7532 said:


> I sent him a question: what model Makita did he start with?


The reply back is he can't remember.


----------



## blindpig (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm afraid I'm going to cop out on the modification to the Ryobi. It seems my son-in-law has a 10" Craftsman table saw he hasn't used for a few years and is wanting it out of his storage unit,soooooo I'm going to do him a FAVOR and STORE it in my shop LOL! However the Ryobi's not going to waste 'cause I'm gonna melt the aluminum parts in my hobby foundry and cast some stuff with it......Think I'd really rather be cutting wood than modifing the old saw any way,(plus hadn't found a suitable motor on the cheap) ....
Thanks again for all the suggestions,
Don


----------



## blindpig (Jun 22, 2011)

Update:
I've ended up replacing the legs(kinda' spindley anyway)on the Craftsman saw with the Ryobi base and the left table extention with the Ryobi extention which mounts my router. As an after thought even added the Ryobi's on/off switch which incorporates a female plug so I can go from saw to router and use same switch..
The rest is headed for my aluminum foundry("waste not want not")LOL!


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

JOAT said:


> I have seen the RPM shown on the plate on a goodly number of motors I have looked at.


It's probably a UL/CSA requirement (to have it clearly identified on the spec plate).
If it isn't it certainly should be!


----------

